# Wooden hinge drilling jig



## straze (Mar 20, 2012)

Had a play with some steel plates and came up with this jig to drill for pins in wooden hinges.
It took a lot of shims, epoxy glue and test drilling but I got there in the end.
It will only work for 1/2" barrel hinges but not too hard to make one for other sizes .
As you can see I did a bit of a run on 2" hinges........................may as well when set up for them. 
Just got to find a project to use them on now.



Regards
Kevin


----------



## Selwyn Senior (Jan 11, 2014)

straze said:


> Had a play with some steel plates and came up with this jig to drill for pins in wooden hinges.
> It took a lot of shims, epoxy glue and test drilling but I got there in the end.
> It will only work for 1/2" barrel hinges but not too hard to make one for other sizes .
> As you can see I did a bit of a run on 2" hinges........................may as well when set up for them.
> ...


Kevin,

Impressive problem solving. The wooden hinge idea would certainlly add to projects. Because wood will swell and shrink have you had any issues with the hinges opening freely?

Peter


----------



## straze (Mar 20, 2012)

Peter these are the first wooden hinges I have made so I'm perhaps not the best person to answer your question about the wood moving.
I don't see there will be any real problem as long good hardwoods are used............only time will tell.

Kevin


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi Kevin
I can't tell if that's a brad point bit from the picture. Did you have any trouble with the bit wanting to wander with the grain with that jig? I recently made fifty some wooden hinges
And made a jig for my drill press. I had problems with movement and as you know, alignment is critical for them to work well.

Peter- I don't think wood movement will be a problem. I used 3/16 brass rod for the pins because I didn't have any 1/8 at home.So far- so good! 1/8 for sure wouldn't cause any problems.
Dennis


----------



## straze (Mar 20, 2012)

Dennis, the drill is a standard hss bit and I don't seem to have any drifting in use but as the 3mm drill only has 5mm of wood to go through before the next guide it cant drift out a great amount.

Here's a quick update on the jig.
Now with clamp and fixed to bottom board.


As you can see the guides are all out of true but that doesn't matter as the pilot holes are all lined up.


----------



## johnpierson (May 15, 2014)

*question*

As you can see the guides are all out of true but that doesn't matter as the pilot holes are all lined up.


The pin holes shown in the second photo appear to be off-center. Is that by design/accident or an optical illusion?


----------

